# Picture Posting Question



## jkeithrussell (Dec 18, 2008)

Not sure if this belongs here on in Show Off Your Pens, but here goes: 

I'm sure this has been asked and answered a hundred times, but I didn't see a post.  How do you post pictures as imbedded thumbnails versus just copying them into the text of the message?


----------



## jkeithrussell (Dec 18, 2008)

I think I figured it out.  Thanks.


----------

